# Image colors inverted when saved as PDF



## Perseus (Mar 2, 2007)

I placed a Photoshop file into an Illustrator document. Every time I save it from Illustrator as a PDF or try opening it in Acrobat Professional the areas that should be black are white and vice versa. How do I get this back to normal?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 2, 2007)

Ha! It's amazing how many times I fix things right after I post something...


----------

